# Assassin Creed 2 sehr leiser Ton



## n3oth3on3 (23. März 2010)

Ich hoffe erstmal das ist der richtige Bereich für meine Frage, da ich nicht genau wußte wohin damit 

Es geht um das Spiel "Assassin Creed 2", habe es seit heute und leider habe ich bei den ganzen zwischensequenzen keinen Ton.

Hab dann das hier im Internet gefunden :



> "Wenn Sie Realtek High Definition Audio, Soundmax HD Audio oder nForce  Audio
> benutzen, könnte es zu Anomalien bei der Soundwiedergabe  kommen. Um dieses
> Problem zu umgehen, stellen Sie den Schieberegler  für die Hardwarebeschleunigung
> in der Windows-Systemsteuerung ->  Sounds und Audiogeräte -> Audio -> Erweitert
> ->  Systemleistung auf 'Basic'."



Hab eine *Realtek Soundkarte*, das Problem dabei ist unter *Windows 7 Ultimate x64* habe ich sowas nicht, oder zumindestens ich finde das nicht. Deswegen hoffe ich sehr das mir hier einer helfen kann


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2010)

Ja hier ist es falsch, du wirst mehr antworten bekommen wenn es verschoben wird.Aber diesen Schieberegler gibt es auch nicht unter Win 7.

Mfg


----------



## n3oth3on3 (24. März 2010)

Das Problem an dem ganzen ist, das ich die Stimmen sehr sehr leise höre. Das heißt der TON ist da, nur irgendwie halt zuleise und hoffe das man das unter Windows 7 beheben kann.

mfg


----------

